# Lasts questions for the Ehiem 2213



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Here are some last questions that need to be answered before I think about getting Ehiem 2213 Canister Filter. 

How many times should it be cleaned monthly?

Does the filter comes with the little bio balls or the pieces that goes inside the canister?

Can the canister be on the same level as the tank?


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> Here are some last questions that need to be answered before I think about getting Ehiem 2213 Canister Filter.
> 
> How many times should it be cleaned monthly?
> 
> ...


Cleaning--I do it once every 2 months

Most often the filter will come with all the filtration media.

No, it must be lower than the tank.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for answering those questions, when you got the ehiem canister filter was it difficult to assemble/


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

it was easy, didn't even need to open the intrustion manual.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Got cha, well before I get the ehiem filter I wanna get my self a stand. The table that the tank is on is fairly large and heavy and I don't wanna pull it so theres a gap for the tubes of the filter.


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Don't know if you saw my other post or not, but I just ordered the 2213 from petsmart.com for $67 shipped and including tax. Cheapest I found.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah, but I think the free shipping deal thing is over isn't it?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thank you i'll have that in mind.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

If you are going to buy from Petsmart, then use this coupon code, *FEBRUARY15*, to get 15% off your order of >= $50. That's free shipping plus a little extra. Of course, the more you buy, the more you save. They offer a money-back no-questions-asked guarantee. You don't even have to ship it back to them. Just bring it to your local Petsmart store. That's a pretty good deal, especially now that the holiday season is long gone.

I just checked the coupon code and it works. Since the code is February 15, I don't know how much longer it will be active. If it has passed and you are looking for a better deal, then check E-bay. There's always an auction for a new 2213 for $50.

---

Whatever you decide, remember that when you assemble the filter, be sure to place the double disconnects immediately before and after the intake/outtake opening of the filter. This makes disassembly of the unit for cleaning many times easier. ;-)


----------



## biosci (Jul 31, 2005)

I had a quick question about the 2213 as well. How do you pack media into it? Are there trays or containers that hold different types of media? Also, does it come with quick disconnects etc so it's easy to separate from the tank/system and maintain?

Mike


----------

